
My 11-year-old son auditioned at Juilliard, learned how top performers practice - dctoedt
http://www.businessinsider.com/my-11-year-old-son-auditioned-at-juilliard-2017-5
======
primeblue
Maybe it's time we stopped doing things simply to become better at them?

That's like focusing on the spelling or formatting instead of quality content.

